# Ryobi router to Craftsman table????



## CMDCM_MARK (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello I am Mark. I am in the Navy stationed overseas and have limited access to tools since a lot of companies do not ship to foreign addresses such as an FPO/APO military address.

My issue is that for Xmas last year I received a Ryobi (R163) router....without thinking I ordered a Craftsman 320.28160 router table....

Does anyone have a template for an adapter that I can use to mount my router or know where I can get one?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark


Just pull off the base plate on your router and you have the best template.use it to drill the holes out then put it back in the box you don't need it on the router table..


==





CMDCM_MARK said:


> Hello I am Mark. I am in the Navy stationed overseas and have limited access to tools since a lot of companies do not ship to foreign addresses such as an FPO/APO military address.
> 
> My issue is that for Xmas last year I received a Ryobi (R163) router....without thinking I ordered a Craftsman 320.28160 router table....
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Mark.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome Mark,from one ole squid and father of a nuke squid


----------



## CMDCM_MARK (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks brother! I appreciate the responses and the welcome! Been a squid for 25+ years....sawdust therapy is my best stress relief!


----------

